# Improving From 25yds



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Just another video of my practice for the long target at the ECST. I get the 25yd on video because I think it's more interesting than the 10m practice.
It's funny how after all this time and the thousands and thousands of shots I've taken I'm still learning new stuff. I figured out something just yesterday that has really helped my consistency.
Shooting looped 2040 tubes and 7/16" steel.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's the short version:
8" plate, 3" bullseye. 1 shot missed plate, 2 or three hit plate but not in bullseye, 6 or 7 in bullseye.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Lot better then me Bud!!! That is good shooting MJ! 6 or 7 in a 3 inch bull 75 feet away-****! You are gonna be tough Bud! Flatband


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

for some reason i enjoy long distance shooting better than up close . ever try blindfolded ? ( <--random post of day ) i used to hang cans from a tree on a wire or round bar . old pans when i could . different sizes of course . nice grouping, by the time the ecst comes around youll have them tighter .


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice shooting mate!


----------

